# Driver Compilation and Installation

## slicktux

Driver for Hardware: ASUS USB AC56

Driver: RTL8812AU-(Ver-4.2.5)

Driver Source: https://www.asus.com/Networking/USBAC56/#support

The Driver Source Provides me with everything i need to compile and install the Driver. When Compiling the Driver i have the option to Integrate the Driver into the Linux Kernel Tree or Compiling the Driver in Original Driver Source. What is the route i should take?

I am new to Source and Gentoo, your help is much appreciated! Thank You!

----------

## olek

EDIT: As it was pointed out right, kmuto.jp only applies to PCI-devices.

The usual (and almost always only needed) way to go is to use the drivers in the kernel.

Check out http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/ to find out which kernel options you'll need.

----------

## Jaglover

kmuto.jp is for PCI devices only. 

@slicktux, what is the USB ID of this dongle?

----------

## slicktux

 *Jaglover wrote:*   

> kmuto.jp is for PCI devices only. 
> 
> @slicktux, what is the USB ID of this dongle?

 

'Bus 001 Device 003: ID 0b05:17d2 ASUSTek Computer, Inc.'

----------

## NeddySeagoon

slicktux,

Its a Realtek 8812au, it was not in the kernel last month, so you need to check the testing kernel or use the driver from the Realtek site.

Realtek is not noted for keeping drivers up to date, so it may not build against current kernels.

Being a USB device, it probably needs firmware too.

----------

## slicktux

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> slicktux,
> 
> Its a Realtek 8812au, it was not in the kernel last month, so you need to check the testing kernel or use the driver from the Realtek site.
> 
> Realtek is not noted for keeping drivers up to date, so it may not build against current kernels.
> ...

 

edit

NeddySeagoon,

thank you for the prompt response! i am trying to get the sites driver to work.

(https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-982446.html)

----------

## NeddySeagoon

slicktux,

Firmware is code loaded into the device when its initialised and forgotten at power down.

Without this code the device won't work.  Not all firmware is a program.  The BIOS in your PC is an example co firmware but the BIOS is not forgotten on power down.

Not all USB wifi dongles need firmware but many do.

In your case, I don't see any firmware files for the Realtek 8812au, so its either included in the driver or not required.

----------

